# Sword plant ID please



## Fishonthebrain (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't know if this is the right place to post this! Please move it if it's misplaced!

I just got this sword last night at petsmart. I know most of the big box stores have a rep of selling plants that aren't truely aquatic so I wanted to make sure this plants is ok!

It's a BIG SUCKER! I think it might be E. cordifolius, the new leaves come out red (there is a new one in the center) and the older leaves are a bit marbled so Im not sure?

Anyhoo, I'm wondering if this thing will grow up and out the top of the tank? If so I need to move it out from under the center brace!

pics- tank is a 125gallon for scale.



















Thanks!
Jess


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice tank! I really like your wood. I think you might have an Ozelot sword plant, which is a variety of sword that has (you guessed it!) spotted leaves when it's mature. It's quite common for sword plant leaves to start out really red and then fade to greenish red or green depending on the variety. Most swords get big and an ozelot is no exception so it might grow up and out of your tank.


----------

